
Apple’s App Store: 15,000 apps. Google’s Android Marketplace: 800 apps - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/22/apples-app-store-15000-apps-googles-android-marketplace-800-apps/
======
rcoder
Apple's app store supports charging for applications. Google's does not. Given
that the work involved in developing an app for either platform is roughly
comparable, it's not at all surprising that there would be more offerings for
the iPhone/iTouch ecosystem.

